# Spaceport Singapore!



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I myself can't believe this!

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore's Straits Times needs paid account access, which I don't have.

Here's news from another news portal

*Singapore to be launch pad for space trips*

February 16 2006 at 10:26AM

Singapore - An American company that booked space on Russian space flights for high-paying adventurers wants to launch its own spaceships and has chosen Singapore as its launching pad, a newspaper reported on Thursday.

Space Adventures, based in the US state of Virginia, selected Singapore among a field of contenders that included Australia, Japan, Malaysia, Dubai and several US states, The Straits Times newspaper said.

The firm was behind the voyages of the world's first three space tourists, sending Americans Dennis Tito and Greg Oslen and South African Mark Shuttleworth on Russian spacecraft to the International Space Station for weeklong stays costing $20-million (about R122-million) each.

The cash-strapped Russian space programme has sought to supplement its scarce government funding with revenues from space tourism.

Space Adventures says on its website that it plans to launch suborbital flights using spacecraft that are currently being developed and tested by several aerospace companies.

The flights would travel about 100km above ground, but would not reach speeds needed to sustain a continuous orbit around the Earth.

According to the report, passengers could expect to pay about $102 000 for each flight. Space Adventures also would train travellers at an astronaut training centre in Singapore, the report said.

When contacted by email, a company spokesperson would say only that more details on the facility would be released on Monday. - Sapa-AP


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

S'pore picked as launch pad for space trips 

16 Feb 06

SINGAPORE has been chosen as the site of an integrated port which will offer space flights as well as astronaut training.

United States-based Space Adventures, the company behind the voyages of the world's first three space tourists, disclosed this to The Straits Times last night.

Singapore was chosen ahead of contenders such as several US states, Australia, Japan, Malaysia and Dubai, after a year-long selection process. More details are expected on Monday.

When ready, the space port will be used to stage commercial sub-orbital flights - whereby the space vehicle exits the Earth's atmosphere at about 100km above ground but does not reach the speeds needed to sustain a continuous orbit of Earth.

The result: About five minutes of weightlessness, a view of the curvature of the Earth and the darkness of space, before descent.

Passengers can expect to pay about US$102,000 (S$166,000) for the thrill. The company will train travellers at the astronaut training centre here.

Space Adventures was set up by a US astronaut in 1998. 

The company was behind the voyages of the world's first three space tourists: American Dennis Tito in 2001, South African Mark Shuttleworth in 2002, and Mr Greg Olsen, another American, in October. 

They paid US$20 million each for a one-week stay on the International Space Station.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, it would look great if you'd see a spaceship taking of with the singapore skyline in front


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm not surprised, considering that the Singaporeans have a history of adopting the latest technologies when it comes to being an aviation hub.


----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, it wouldn't look as spectacular as a real rocket launch. They're gonna use a runway to do it.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, what will a space flight facility look like? Since it's a tourist thing I suppose they will try and make it look as futuristic and advanced as possible ...


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Singapore to have comprehensive spaceport by 2009*
By Ng Bao Ying, Channel NewsAsia



An integrated spaceport offering flights into space will be ready in Singapore by 2009.

Among other exciting programmes, the spaceport will bring those who can afford it, on trips to space.

For those without a spare hundred thousand US dollars for a space flight, much cheaper simulated space walks, tours and astronaut-for-a-day programmes will be available.

The spaceport, to be built in Changi, will be both an educational facility and tourist attraction.

Other countries had expressed interest in having the spaceport but Space Adventures chose Singapore.

Space Adventures' president and CEO, Eric Anderson, said: "Singapore is actually an ideal location for a spaceport. The region itself being on the Equator is geographically convenient and as a country, Singapore, having been such a hub for shipping and air travel and for being a port, lends itself as a natural place for a space port."

Singapore Tourism Board's director for cluster development, Chang Chee Pey, said: "Over the last three years, STB has been actively facilitating the project, liaising with the various agencies involved. From a tourism receipts perspective, it's a good thing to have. Also, another thing is branding - how spaceport Singapore will elevate Singapore to be one of the front runners in space travel tourism."

According to independent research, the spaceport will generate three billion dollars in business, and create an additional 5,000 jobs over 10 years.

The venture - which will cost at least 191 million dollars - is funded by the private sector, including some local companies, and the crown prince of Ras Al-Khaimah in the United Arab Emirates.

Space Adventures also recently announced plans to build a spaceport in the UAE and the US. - CNA/ir


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Space Adventures Announces An Integrated Spaceport Offering Suborbital Spaceflights, Astronaut Training and Interactive Visitor Center*

February 20, 2006

Space Adventures, Ltd., together with a Singapore-based consortium, announced today that it plans to develop an integrated spaceport in Singapore that will offer suborbital spaceflights, as well as operate astronaut training facilities and a public education and interactive visitor center.

"Singapore is one of the best-connected countries in the world. It is home to one of the world's busiest air and sea ports. Singapore, with its superior geographical and economic infrastructure, is primed to be the hub of a new, revolutionary form of travel – in space," said Eric Anderson, president and CEO of Space Adventures, the only company to have sent private citizens to space.

The focal point of the proposed Spaceport Singapore will be suborbital spaceflights. As each suborbital vehicle reaches its maximum altitude of 100 kilometers, passengers will experience up to five minutes of continuous weightlessness, all the while gazing at the blackness of space set against the horizon of Earth.

"Countries around the world are only just realizing the enormous commercial possibilities of space tourism. The market potential for suborbital spaceflights alone is estimated at $1 billion (USD) annually. We are excited at the prospect of launching an integrated facility here in Singapore that will give the world a whole new perspective to space tourism," said Mr. Anderson.

The Singapore Tourism Board has been involved with this project for the past three years, facilitating technical discussions with other agencies required for this project and bridging negotiations over possible land sites.

Lim Neo Chian, deputy chairman and chief executive of the Singapore Tourism Board, said, "Space Adventures and the consortium have given Singapore a big vote of confidence as a choice tourism investment location. Pending the finalization of funds that are expected in the near future, we are optimistic that Spaceport Singapore will quickly become a reality."

He added, "With the proposed Spaceport Singapore, we now stand at the threshold of an unprecedented opportunity to launch into space practically from our own backyard. In addition, the Spaceport's integrated training, educational and entertainment facilities will open up many exciting experiences for both locals and tourists."

Spaceport Singapore, in addition to providing suborbital spaceflights, will offer a wide range of space and high-altitude experiences for those who wish to experience various aspects of astronaut training. These include parabolic flights that will allow passengers to experience the thrill of weightlessness, G-force training in a centrifuge, and simulated space walks in a neutral buoyancy tank. Visitors can fly in a variety of jet aircraft, enjoy the exhilarating flight simulators and interactive exhibit experiences, or simply learn about the history and technology of space travel.

"This world-class center will provide a mix of commercial, educational and tourist attractions, giving everyone a reason to visit. We identified Singapore as an ideal location for a spaceport as it has the right combination of foresight, entrepreneurialism and technological sophistication to support a project such as this," said Michael Lyon, managing director of the Spaceport Singapore project. "We have met with the relevant agencies, including the Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore, to begin the process of obtaining the necessary approvals. We are happy that they have been very supportive and have given their commitment to work closely with the consortium to introduce jet fighter, zero-gravity and suborbital spaceflights to the public."

The suborbital space transportation system has been designed by Myasishchev Design Bureau, a leading Russian aerospace organization which has developed a wide-array of high performance aircraft and space systems. Explorer, as it has been named, will have the capacity to transport up to five people to space and is designed to optimize the customer experience of space travel, while maintaining the highest degree of safety. The system consists of a flight-operational carrier aircraft, the M-55X, and a rocket spacecraft.

"Explorer design plans have been perfected over the years and it will be a truly remarkable system. Last week, we announced our fully-funded vehicle development joint venture with Prodea, a private investment firm founded by the Ansari family. Now, the manufacturing process can be completed to build a fleet of these vehicles in the near future," said Mr. Anderson. "We will not disclose the development schedule until it is finalized, but we, at Space Adventures, along with Prodea, have the utmost confidence that through our global vehicle and spaceport development projects, we will enable operations of the world's first commercial suborbital flights.”

The estimated cost of Spaceport Singapore is minimum $115 million (USD) and will be partially funded by the private sector, Singapore sources, together with Space Adventures' global spaceport development partner, His Highness Sheikh Saud Bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Crown Prince of Ras Al-Khaimah in the United Arab Emirates. KPMG Corporate Finance in Singapore has also begun to raise the final funds needed.

"The commercial possibilities of space tourism are enormous. We are tremendously excited about working with Singapore on this innovative project that will bring space tourism to the public," said Nick Marrett, founder of Octtane and member of the consortium. "Singapore will continue its tradition of leading the world as a global transport hub for the 21st century with shipping, aviation and now, space travel."

The consortium supporting Spaceport Singapore is a combination of commercial, research, entertainment and tourist interests. Along with Space Adventures, is Octtane Pte, Batey Pte Ltd., Lyon Capital Inc., DP Architects, ST Medical and KPMG Corporate Finance who are all involved with this project. For more information on Spaceport Singapore, please visit http://www.spaceportsingapore.com.

Space Adventures, the only company to have successfully launched private explorers to space, is headquartered in Arlington, Va. with offices in Cape Canaveral, Fla., Moscow and Tokyo. It offers a variety of programs such as the availability today for orbital spaceflight missions to the International Space Station, commercial missions around the moon, Zero-Gravity and MiG flights, cosmonaut training, spaceflight qualification programs and reservations on future suborbital spacecrafts. The company's advisory board comprises Apollo 11 moonwalker Buzz Aldrin, shuttle astronauts Kathy Thornton, Robert (Hoot) Gibson, Charles Walker, Norm Thagard, Sam Durrance, Byron Lichtenberg, Pierre Thuot and Skylab astronaut Owen Garriott.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Rendering of the spaceport to be built near Changi Airport.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow....by 2009, in line with IR opening.....


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Wow....by 2009, in line with IR opening.....


Singapore Flyer's coming up too. :runaway:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

This is really a surprise, although the possibility was mentioned in the news in 2004...then it was quiet for a while...amazing


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Changi calling - get ready for space tourism*

21 Feb 06

*Spaceport will let you go sub-orbital at US$100,000 a pop*

(SINGAPORE) Space tourism has landed in Singapore. US-based company Space Adventures and a Singapore-based consortium yesterday announced a plan to build a spaceport near Changi Airport where anyone can experience the delights of weightlessness, space sickness or the tastelessness of meals squeezed out of a tube.










Spaceport Singapore - which will cost at least US$115 million to build over four years - will be the first commercial venture of its kind, featuring astronaut training and aero-medical facilities now found only at some airports and military installations.

The building will also have a cafeteria offering astronaut food, a space exhibition and a visitor centre spread over 17,000 sq m of floor area on a 1.8-hectare site - the size of almost three football fields.

The flagship attraction will be US$100,000-a-seat sub-orbital space flights that will shoot passengers out of Earth's atmosphere to an altitude of 100km so they can enjoy about five minutes of weightlessness. An entire flight will take about 90 minutes.

The sub-orbital flights will be aboard a five-seater Russian spacecraft known as Explorer, which - with its snub nose, wide-diameter fuselage and small fins - resembles the classic US Space Shuttle.

Those who cannot afford a ticket can experience weightlessness without jettisoning their life savings. Around US$10,000 will buy a parabolic flight, which produces the experience of weightlessness in an aircraft without going into space. And for considerably less, simulated spacewalks will be available in a so-called neutral buoyancy tank - without leaving the ground.

Other key attractions, aimed at drawing crowds, are a four-day space camp for children and, for adults, a full-day astronaut experience that will include a spin in a centrifuge to simulate a high-gravity environment, astronaut meals and a stint in a hypobaric (low-pressure) chamber to simulate performing repairs on damaged spacecraft in orbit.

Space Adventures said yesterday the spaceport is expected to generate about $3 billion in economic benefits over 10 years. It hopes to attract more than half-a-million visitors a year from the region within two-and-a-half years of opening.

The spaceport is part of an ambitious, US$265 million project by the US company to develop commercial spaceports worldwide. Last Friday, Space Adventures announced plans to develop one at the Ras Al-Khaimah International Airport in the United Arab Emirates.

But while the UAE spaceport will be mainly a launchpad for sub-orbital space flights, the spaceport here promises to be much more. The money will come from a global fund of US$265 million, as well as institutional and private investors.

'Singapore is one of the best-connected countries in the world. It is home to one of the world's busiest air and sea ports. Singapore is primed to be the hub of a new, revolutionary form of travel - in space,' says Space Adventures president and chief executive Eric Anderson. Space Adventures, founded by former US astronauts in 1997, was the first company to fly paying tourists into space.

It has put three space tourists into orbit so far, most recently American Greg Olsen, who paid US$20 million for a 10-day voyage to the International Space Station.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh my, space tourism is big nowadays! Richard Branson is building his Virgin Galactic somewhere in New MExico and a US company is planning to invest in UAE. Where's next?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

posted by babystan03

Nov 30, 2006 

*Next to take off: Sports and space tourism *

_Tourists to have fun at sports-themed hub or play astronaut _

By Krist Boo 

HOT on the heels of the announcement to turn the Southern Islands into a tourist draw, the sports and space tourism people yesterday trotted out their grand schemes to attract visitors to Singapore. 

The Singapore Sports Council (SSC) is studying the feasibility of building a hotel within the Sports Hub, the $800 million project in Kallang that will offer sports-theme shopping, events and dining. 

Three international consortia are bidding to develop the 35ha site, which has been designated home to Singapore's new cluster of sports facilities, learning and training. 

SSC chief executive Oon Jin Teik said he hopes tourists will form a 'double digit' portion of users of the hub's facilities, which will include a stadium, an aquatic centre and a multi-purpose arena. 

Currently, sports facilities here draw hardly any overseas visitors. 

SSC is overseeing the construction of the project slated for completion in 2011. 

Development director Keith Martin said the council has told bidders that 'the Sports Hub has to be a destination in itself'. 

Unlike in other countries, there will be no Olympic stadium for photo-taking but visitors could, for instance, have a swim, watch a game and then proceed to dinner. 

After all, said Mr Martin, the hub will be a 'downtown venue' with a vibrant waterfront. 

Both officials were speaking to The Straits Times on the sidelines of the Leisure Invest Asia 2006 conference. 

The winning consortium will be picked next year. When completed, Singaporeans may find that local sports facilities have moved from being purely functional to becoming fun hangouts, said Mr Oon. 

The Sports Hub will have competition for tourists from another group, which wants to send visitors into space from here. 

*Spaceport said at the same conference that its goal to open a space centre in 2008 is one step closer to reality. 

Director Nick Marrett said his team has secured pledges for more than US$60 million (S$93 million), about half the required investment. 

Responding to doubts that the project may not take off, he said Spaceport will proceed and will disclose details such as the centre's location early next year. 

Spaceport said it will offer sub-orbital tours on a five-seater Russian spacecraft - at US$150,000 a pop - as well as getaways for tourists wanting to play astronauts. 

In the first three years, it expects at least 50 visitors would make the 120-minute sub-orbital flight - heading out of the Earth's atmosphere. The highlight of such a trip would be 10 minutes of weightlessness. 

Spaceport will also have children's space adventure camps, one-day astronaut experience tours, a museum and a cafeteria offering space food. 

Mr Marrett said the centre expects 800,000 visitors a year. 

The venture is a tie up with United States-based Space Adventures, which has so far sent three tourists into orbit. 

Mr Marrett said a study by AC Nielsen has shown the venture would be capable of persuading tourists to extend their stay in Singapore by 1.5 days. 

Tourism and aviation agencies here are backing the project, but not before some convincing, Mr Marrett said. 'When we first came up with this idea, they thought we had lost a screw.' *

[email protected]

Copyright ? 2006 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

How many is there gonna be in the world i know there's a couple in the usa and im pretty sure russia and china are gonna have atleast 1 pretty soon.


----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmm...but then $150,000 a blast. For 5 mins of weightlessness. Not really worth it in my opinion. I'd rather do the big blast and go to ISS if I can afford it.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

chrishung said:


> Hmm...but then $150,000 a blast. For 5 mins of weightlessness. Not really worth it in my opinion. I'd rather do the big blast and go to ISS if I can afford it.


It is worth it because it will be the first big step into creating the next level of transport. The more people that spend $150,000 and better and cheaper the service will be. If there is enough business that $150,000 you have just spent could one day mean you go and fly up again but this time its $30,000 for a 24 hour stay space. Its like flying, at first only the rich could fly but now nearly anyone can. I can could go to Spain on a plane with just afew days pay.


----------

